# NAS Betriebsstörung? Statuslichter leuchten Rot.



## rhettbutler108 (3. Juli 2016)

*NAS Betriebsstörung? Statuslichter leuchten Rot.*

Schönen!

Technische Details des NAS:
Qnap TS-212 mit 2 Festplatten (1 eSata, 1 eide)

In der Manual für dieses Gerät konnte ich keine Details finden, was es bedeutet, wenn die Statuslichter auf der Vorderseite des NAS-Gehäuses Rot läuchten (nicht blinken).

Hat jemand dasselbe NAS und zufällig auch dasselbe Problem damit?

Danke, Rhett.


----------



## Guru4GPU (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: NAS Betriebsstörung? Statuslichter leuchten Rot.*

Falls noch alles funktioniert liegt es wahrscheinlich an den Festplatten / SMART Werten
Hier eine Liste von Qnap wenn die rote LED Leuchtet:

1. Die Festplatte ist außer Betrieb.

2. Die Festplattenkapazität ist erschöpft.

3. Die Festplattenkapazität ist beinahe erschöpft.

4. Die Systembelü ftung ist außer Betrieb.

5. Beim Zugreifen auf die Festplattendaten (Lesen/Schreiben) ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.

6. Auf der Festplatte wurde ein fehlerhafter Sektor entdeckt.

7. Der NAS befindet sich im herabgesetzten Schreibschutz-Modus (zwei Laufwerke in einer RAID 5- oder RAID 6-Konfiguration sind fehlerhaft; die Festplattendaten können noch gelesen werden).

8. (Fehler beim Hardware-Selbsttest).

MfG


----------

